# Smal white spot on the neon, what is it ?



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi

One of my neons got Small white spot (like a dot) on one of his sites right under the blue line close to his tale. He is acting normally and swimming with the rest of the fish. I never seen it before and can not figure out what is it and if it dangerous. Unfortunately I could not make a picture as he is moving a lot. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

That has happened to my fishes before... Its called "white spot". 
In my experience, if its just one just observe it and it may pass (I'm not a fish doctor but when my fishes had 2 or 3, I didn't medicate at once and they disappeared after weeks). But if it gets worse, you would have to get some treatment for them at your petstore. I have used Mardel Coppersafe and it was effective. It is also good if you are trying to protect some invertebrates and plants.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

archgop said:


> That has happened to my fishes before... Its called "white spot".
> In my experience, if its just one just observe it and it may pass (I'm not a fish doctor but when my fishes had 2 or 3, I didn't medicate at once and they disappeared after weeks). But if it gets worse, you would have to get some treatment for them at your petstore. I have used Mardel Coppersafe and it was effective. It is also good if you are trying to protect some invertebrates and plants.


Interesting. So it's not eking ? And spot I should not worry. If I get more or more fish will get it I should worry and medicate, correct ?


----------



## bluegularis (May 12, 2010)

*Sounds like the start of Ick*

If it is a white spot the size of a pin head, it could be Ick, Increase the temp and it should dissappear in a few days, the increased heat will put ick through a faster cycle, if it then appears on other fish you have to medicate, if it dissappears you have gotten rid of it. But ICK can be treated with increased temp and some salt added to the water otherwise buy some ick medicine. Once it has covered the fish it spreads fast.

Wait and see what happens, the addition of some salt to the tank is ussually a good idea to fight these type of diseases, but the salt can affect a planted tank so don't use salt with plants.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

bluegularis said:


> If it is a white spot the size of a pin head, it could be Ick, Increase the temp and it should dissappear in a few days, the increased heat will put ick through a faster cycle, if it then appears on other fish you have to medicate, if it dissappears you have gotten rid of it. But ICK can be treated with increased temp and some salt added to the water otherwise buy some ick medicine. Once it has covered the fish it spreads fast.
> 
> Wait and see what happens, the addition of some salt to the tank is ussually a good idea to fight these type of diseases, but the salt can affect a planted tank so don't use salt with plants.


Yes it was looked like pin head. I consequently increased temp by 1 degree for a different reason and the spot disappeared. And yes I do have planted tank and can not use salt.


----------

